
School and Parents and Activities and ? = Efficient Management - katrik14
http://blog.orgzit.com/schools/
======
katrik14
Though Excel is the king of data storage and maintenance, I think it lacks
data organizational features.

This case study takes a dig at if Orgzit can overcome the Excel shortcoming
and be used to manage schools / activity centers.

Would appreciate if you could give it try and tell me Yay or Nay!

Cheers!

